# Get your music in our videos!



## Matt Derrick (May 29, 2012)

I've been planning on doing a video series about the traveler lifestyle for quite some time now, but one of the problems I've been running into is that some of my videos end up getting flagged for containing copyrighted music. This has even happened with a few anarcho-punk bands that I'm sure wouldn't give a damn about me using their music in a video (Leftover Crack), _but_ because their album is available on iTunes, YouTube will flag it anyways as a copyrighted...

So anyways, what I would like to propose here is that if anyone out there has a band, and wouldn't mind it being used in other people's videos online, they should post in this thread and let us know! I'd also like to hear suggestions of music we could possibly use that isn't yours (like your friend's band or something), since maybe we could email them and ask.

This isn't just for StP videos, this could potentially be a resource for anyone that needs music for their videos they want to put online. Just _please_ make sure to give credit where credit is due, either in the video itself (ideally) or in the video text description on whatever website it's being posted on.

Thanks!


----------



## exstinksean (May 30, 2012)

i play drums for repetitions. our entire album is up here for free download! please feel free to use it for whatever you want,just drop me a line and let me know,just cuz i'd like to see what it is your using it for! CHEERS!!!
http://www.facebook.com/repetitionsband


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 30, 2012)

exstinksean said:


> i play drums for repetitions. our entire album is up here for free download! please feel free to use it for whatever you want,just drop me a line and let me know,just cuz i'd like to see what it is your using it for! CHEERS!!!
> http://www.facebook.com/repetitionsband


 
damn dude, your band is pretty awesome. will definitely keep it in mind for some future videos.


----------



## soapybum (May 30, 2012)

My friend's band, Piss Artist, would probably be cool with people using their music.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 1, 2012)

soapybum said:


> My friend's band, Piss Artist, would probably be cool with people using their music.


 
that's a good band too. ill send them a message!


----------



## freepizzaforlife (Jan 19, 2013)

Anything by Railyard Ghosts, you are more then welcome to use. www.dirtyriver.blog.com for tracks, or anything of that site for that matter. just list the links/artist under music.


----------



## bip (May 3, 2013)

SNOBDYLAN.bandcamp.com post folk punk for when you wannabust out the IPAs and slow dance


----------



## Rotten Falafel (May 4, 2013)

http://stuckinarut.bandcamp.com


----------



## benjysirois (Jun 24, 2013)

Copycat. A 12 piece art rock band of phantasmagorical madness from Toronto

http://bandcopycat.bandcamp.com/
http://www.youtube.com/user/copycatband
https://www.facebook.com/wearecopycat


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 25, 2013)

Rotten Falafel said:


> http://stuckinarut.bandcamp.com


 

sick stuff man, love it!



benjysirois said:


> Copycat. A 12 piece art rock band of phantasmagorical madness from Toronto
> 
> http://bandcopycat.bandcamp.com/
> http://www.youtube.com/user/copycatband
> https://www.facebook.com/wearecopycat


 

is this your band?


----------



## benjysirois (Jun 26, 2013)

Matt Derrick said:


> is this your band?



Indeed it is! I play electric violin with them


----------



## enocifer (Nov 22, 2013)

You can use any of my music, no charge, just let me know and give credit. All original shit, free downloads:



I tried to post this link earlier on another post and it didn't show up, so I don't know if it will here, either. But when I went to edit it and paste it in, there it was again. I get out of edit mode, and it's gone again. So I don't know what's going on. If there's no link above, we are experiencing technical difficulties.


----------



## enocifer (Nov 22, 2013)

Nope, I can't see the link above. unless it's just a problem at my end. Can y'all see it?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 26, 2013)

enocifer said:


> Nope, I can't see the link above. unless it's just a problem at my end. Can y'all see it?



it's working for me.


----------



## enocifer (Nov 27, 2013)

Something wrong with how I'm interfacing with the website, then. Strange.... I'm just using Firefox on a desktop. Maybe on of my add-ons? But if everyone else can see it & get to it, that works for me.


----------

